# Help on re-id'ing some submersed crypts



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

So this is what happens when you have a good ID system by labeling them on plastic document covers/protectors but you have snails that disrupt the substrate and you dont notice they are floating till there are 2-3 out at the same time. I dont want to just guess but I know its hard to ID submerged crypts.

These are the types of ones that their ID 'post' has been uprooted. Bangkanensis 'dwarf', Bangkanensis 'giant', Zukalii, wendtii 'dewitt' and becketii.

This is the biggest one in the below pic where the clithon corona (bumblebee nerite) is on the stem, the close up pic of the leaf is from this plant. 

















Another

















Another-The small guy is a runner from the bigger one below. Dewittt maybe???


----------

